# Sole 24 ore: Investcorp pronto a 800mln in equity. Valutazione di 1,2 mld



## ibracadabra9 (3 Maggio 2022)

Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
I restanti 400 in prestiti.

*Il Sole 24 Ore aggiunge per la firma bisognerà attendere qualche giorno in più. Da superare alcuni problemi relativi alla valutazione in 
uale invece sarà necessario aspettare qualche giorno in più. Questo perchè "ci sarebbero alcune problematiche di valutazione, in termini di enterprise value, che sarebbe sarebbe da 1,1 a 1,2 mld per alcune poste in bilancio, collegate a debiti di vario tipo, anche commerciali. *


----------



## Zenos (3 Maggio 2022)

Beh allora non sono tanto poverih


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.



a sto punto se Elliot tenesse una quota di minoranza senza vincoli su aumenti di capitale sarebbe meglio. Comunque aspettiamo a vediamo. Penso che alla fine sia abbastanza normale fare un po’ di leva


----------



## malos (3 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.


Bè già così sono più tranquillo.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.


,


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh allora non sono tanto poverih


Pensa se dovesse manifestarsi "la potenza di Investcorp", dopo il fake della #potenzadisuning... strombazzata da tutti. La galassia di fegati che andrebbero a spappolarsi sarebbe infinita. Ahahahaha


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Maggio 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Pensa se dovesse manifestarsi "la potenza di Investcorp", dopo il fake della #potenzadisuning... strombazzata da tutti. La galassia di fegati che andrebbero a spappolarsi sarebbe infinita. Ahahahaha


Sinceramente la potenza di suning per un paio d'anni sè vista,soprattutto nell'anno di conte...
Il discorso è che se per vincere uno scudo ,fai debiti per 500milioni preferisco costruire una squadra come hanno fatto i nostri con investimenti mirati e sostenibili per gli anni a seguire...
I nostri hanno fatto davvero un gran lavoro mettendo le basi per una squadra giovane,forte e di prospettiva, ora bastano un paio d'anni di investimenti mirati e più "pesanti" per quei ruoli che siamo scoperti..
Penso a un dybala al posto di diaz,origi al posto di ibra,botman al posto di romagnoli,adili al posto di kessie e una ciliegina top sulla destra....
Un 100 milioni dovrebbero bastare...


----------



## Kayl (3 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la potenza di suning per un paio d'anni sè vista,soprattutto nell'anno di conte...
> Il discorso è che se per vincere uno scudo ,fai debiti per 500milioni preferisco costruire una squadra come hanno fatto i nostri con investimenti mirati e sostenibili per gli anni a seguire...
> I nostri hanno fatto davvero un gran lavoro mettendo le basi per una squadra giovane,forte e di prospettiva, ora bastano un paio d'anni di investimenti mirati e più "pesanti" per quei ruoli che siamo scoperti..
> Penso a un dybala al posto di diaz,origi al posto di ibra,botman al posto di romagnoli,adili al posto di kessie e una ciliegina top sulla destra....
> Un 100 milioni dovrebbero bastare...


mahrez al posto di messias, Cambiaso al posto di Ballo.


----------



## ROQ (4 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la potenza di suning per un paio d'anni sè vista,soprattutto nell'anno di conte...
> Il discorso è che se per vincere uno scudo ,fai debiti per 500milioni preferisco costruire una squadra come hanno fatto i nostri con investimenti mirati e sostenibili per gli anni a seguire...
> I nostri hanno fatto davvero un gran lavoro mettendo le basi per una squadra giovane,forte e di prospettiva, ora bastano un paio d'anni di investimenti mirati e più "pesanti" per quei ruoli che siamo scoperti..
> Penso a un dybala al posto di diaz,origi al posto di ibra,botman al posto di romagnoli,adili al posto di kessie e una ciliegina top sulla destra....
> Un 100 milioni dovrebbero bastare...


Con 100 milioni la squadra migliore che puoi fare è questa. A parte botman (che diciamo era il tesoretto di gennaio) i titolari sono tutti giocatori da circa 20 milioni o poco più. Io anche con Elliot un grande colpo alla nkunku lo speravo, con questi ne pretenderei almeno un paio... Tra l'altro almeno un grande colpo lo fai solo incassando dalle vendite... Senza considerare premi etc. Già sta squadra schifo non fa ed è un enorme upgrade, il top sarebbe upgradarne alcuni con 2 o 3 top players...


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.


Quindi il sign arriverà quando una banca concede il prestito di 400M. Capito


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.



*Il Sole 24 Ore aggiunge per la firma bisognerà attendere qualche giorno in più. Da superare alcuni problemi relativi alla valutazione in 
uale invece sarà necessario aspettare qualche giorno in più. Questo perchè "ci sarebbero alcune problematiche di valutazione, in termini di enterprise value, che sarebbe sarebbe da 1,1 a 1,2 mld per alcune poste in bilancio, collegate a debiti di vario tipo, anche commerciali. *


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## jacky (4 Maggio 2022)

L'importante è che non venda a degli scemi.
Eliott è furbo e temo che lo scemo stia cercando.


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non venda a degli scemi.
> Eliott è furbo e temo che lo scemo stia cercando.


Uno scemo non compra Gucci quasi fallita e la risana completamente facendola diventare TOP e la rivende. Tranquilli siete tutti troppo scottati da Li. Investcorp non sono gli scemi del villaggio che credete


----------



## mark (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore aggiunge per la firma bisognerà attendere qualche giorno in più. Da superare alcuni problemi relativi alla valutazione in
> uale invece sarà necessario aspettare qualche giorno in più. Questo perchè "ci sarebbero alcune problematiche di valutazione, in termini di enterprise value, che sarebbe sarebbe da 1,1 a 1,2 mld per alcune poste in bilancio, collegate a debiti di vario tipo, anche commerciali. *


In realtà da come l'avevo capita io il signing era slittato da settimana scorsa a questa settimana per questi motivi, ma ora hanno raggiunto l'intesa.


----------



## mark (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Uno scemo non compra Gucci quasi fallita e la risana completamente facendola diventare TOP e la rivende. Tranquilli siete tutti troppo scottati da Li. Investcorp non sono gli scemi del villaggio che credete


Esatto, inoltre hanno venduto Dainese a febbraio 2022 a 630 milioni dopo averla acquistata a 130 nel 2014.


----------



## overlord (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.
> 
> ...


Se così fosse entrano con un Debt Equity ratio ottimale. Nulla da eccepire e società solidissima considerando anche il risanamento del CE fatto in queste ultime stagioni.
E si tengono molti margini di manovra sia dal lato debito che per aumenti di capitale futuri che secondo me arriveranno tra un paio di stagioni per fare l'ultimo salto di qualità.


----------



## UDG (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.
> 
> ...


Comunque torniamo sempre allo stesso discorso, ci comprano per rivederci anche se Elliott non ci voleva ma si è trovato noi in mezzo ai piedi


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque torniamo sempre allo stesso discorso, ci comprano per rivederci anche se Elliott non ci voleva ma si è trovato noi in mezzo ai piedi


Però se paghi 1.2 miliardi per rivenderci e guadagnarci devi farci vincere o il valore non sale


----------



## UDG (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però se paghi 1.2 miliardi per rivenderci e guadagnarci devi farci vincere o il valore non sale


Questo sicuramente, dovranno investire più di Elliott. E comunque ci valutano 1,2 Mld nonostante non abbiamo uno stadio e non vinciamo qualcosa da un bel po', siamo fortunati


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Questo sicuramente, dovranno investire più di Elliott. E comunque ci valutano 1,2 Mld nonostante non abbiamo uno stadio e non vinciamo qualcosa da un bel po', siamo fortunati


Perché l'ottimo lavoro di Gazidis di azzerare quasi il passivo (da 290M a 46M) e non avere debiti verso terzi, oltre al grande lavoro di Maldini, Massara e Moncada di aver potenziato la rosa giovane e futuribile ottenendo risultati in campo (grazie anche a Pioli) ha fatto schizzare la valutazione del Milan. L'Inter vince scudetti ma con la situazione debitoria e i grandi passivi non la vuole nessuno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il sole 24 ore svela la struttura del deal:
> Equity da 800mln, quindi li metteranno di tasca propria.
> I restanti 400 in prestiti.
> 
> ...



Notizia da fatal error per tutti quelli che l'altro giorno, quando c'era la notizia dell'acquisto tramite bond/prestito dicevano pur di difendere a prescindere Investcorp e credere agli unicorni "Eh ma fanno tutti così gli acquisti eh! 11! 1" mo come ve ne uscite? 
Se tutti fanno gli acquisti così, significa che questi hanno i soldi, ma sono dei babbocchioni 

A buon intenditore poche parole


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Notizia da fatal error per tutti quelli che l'altro giorno, quando c'era la notizia dell'acquisto tramite bond/prestito dicevano pur di difendere a prescindere Investcorp e credere agli unicorni "Eh ma fanno tutti così gli acquisti eh! 11! 1" mo come ve ne uscite?
> Se tutti fanno gli acquisti così, significa che questi hanno i soldi, ma sono dei babbocchioni
> 
> A buon intenditore poche parole


Se ti vai un poco a documentare Investcorp ha sempre fatto acquisti in questo modo  Se te credi che per prendere società con offerte da miliardi di euro vadano con la valigetta piena di soldi e un assegno, hai capito poco 

Anche quello che ha preso Twitter lo ha preso con una parte a prestito, oppure anche lui è babbione povero senza soldi o li trova nei tombini? 

Un altra domanda, te la casa lai presa pagando tutto in contanti e subito?  Prendere a debito quando ci sono tanti soldi è vantaggioso perché ti fai rimanere del soldi per la squadra. Loro hanno impegnato 1.2 Miliardi, 800 loro, 400 a debito, quindi hanno 400 M per il Milan. Magari se pagavano tutto loro, non avevano soldi per il mercato. Così lo hanno, tanto sanno che quei 400M (inezie per loro che fatturano miliardi l'anno) lo ripagano.

Vedete dei Yonghong Li dappertutto quando si parla di Milan.  avete oramai la fobia


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> hanno impegnato 1.2 Miliardi, 800 loro, 400 a debito, quindi hanno 400 M per il Milan. Magari se pagavano tutto loro, non avevano soldi per il mercato. Così lo hanno, tanto sanno che quei 400M (inezie per loro che fatturano miliardi l'anno) lo ripagano.


Solo io vedo un grande controsenso in quello che ho quotato?


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo un grande controsenso in quello che ho quotato?


Non è un controsenso.

Io voglio investire 1,2 M nel Milan allora lo prendo a 800; con soldi miei, 400 me li faccio prestare e poi li restituirò e quei 400M li dedico a rafforzare i vari settori della squadra (giocatori, giovanili, strutture ecc ecc). Se pagassi tutto di mio pagherei subito 1,6 Miliardi di euro e non 1,2 di tasca mia.


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque torniamo sempre allo stesso discorso, ci comprano per rivederci anche se Elliott non ci voleva ma si è trovato noi in mezzo ai piedi


Ma non bisogna mica essere contro questa operazione solo perché non ci vogliono tenere a vita.
Meglio chi ha soldi e voglia di spenderli per 10 anni che un senza soldi (o che comunque non vuole spenderli) per tutta la vita.
Investcorp potrebbe essere Megan Fox che ti dice che non vuole sposarti. Però per 10 anni fai quello che vuoi di lei.
Dopo 10 anni ti lascia e non si torna indietro.
Ne vale la pena o no?


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è un controsenso.
> 
> Io voglio investire 1,2 M nel Milan allora lo prendo a 800; con soldi miei, 400 me li faccio prestare e poi li restituirò e quei 400M li dedico a rafforzare i vari settori della squadra (giocatori, giovanili, strutture ecc ecc). Se pagassi tutto di mio pagherei subito 1,6 Miliardi di euro e non 1,2 di tasca mia.


Di economia ne capisco sicuramente pochissimo a questi livelli.
Però se parliamo di soldi, alla fine in un modo o nel altro sempre 1,6 mln sono... E quindi chi arriva dopo deve sempre pagare più di 1,6 mln per comprare la società. 
Però se prima dici che così quei 400 mln li può spendere per la squadra ma subito dopo dici che comunque quei 400 mln non sono nulla per loro e che li potranno rimborsare facilmente allora una persona che di economia ne capisce poco o nulla ti dirà che ha poco senso fare così.

L'unico modo che mi viene in mente per preferire fare un prestito di 400 mln rispetto a metterli subito (se i soldi ne hai a palate) e che gli interessi da pagare su quei 400 mln sono inferiori agli interessi che Investcorp ci può guadagnare spendendo quei 400 mln in un altro modo.

Ma ci saranno almeno 7000 escamotage da fare che nemmeno immaginiamo per massimizzare i soldi da investire.


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Di economia ne capisco sicuramente pochissimo a questi livelli.
> Però se parliamo di soldi, alla fine in un modo o nel altro sempre 1,6 mln sono... E quindi chi arriva dopo deve sempre pagare più di 1,6 mln per comprare la società.
> Però se prima dici che così quei 400 mln li può spendere per la squadra ma subito dopo dici che comunque quei 400 mln non sono nulla per loro e che li potranno rimborsare facilmente allora una persona che di economia ne capisce poco o nulla ti dirà che ha poco senso fare così.
> 
> ...


Eh cerco di spiegari bene.

Te decidi di avere un budget di 1.2 Miliardi di euro per prendere il Milan. Se lo prendi tutto con soldi tuoi hai usato tutto il budet per comprare il Milan ma poi non hai budget per il calciomercato quindi niente bonus oltre a quello che si può permettere la società di suo.

Te decidi di usare solo 800M di euro dei 1,2 M che ti sei prefissato di usare (si lo fanno anche i megafondi pieni di soldi, sempre), quindi 400M te li fai prestare dalla banca, perché sei sicuro che li ripaghi in quanto non hai problemi di soldi, però questo ti permette di avere 400M per l'area sportiva/tecnica.

Cosa è meglio? 1.2 Miliardi e poi 0 per il mercato (ecluso quello che il Milan di suo può spendere) oppure un prestito che ripagherai ma 400M in più per il Milan a livello tecnico/sportivo?

Ovviamente te da tifoso vuoi quello che mette 1.2 M sull'unghia poi altri 400 M. Ma nessuno fa così (a parte gli sceicchi del PSG che pagano i giocatori con i soldi dello Stato che governano


----------



## Giofa (4 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Di economia ne capisco sicuramente pochissimo a questi livelli.
> Però se parliamo di soldi, alla fine in un modo o nel altro sempre 1,6 mln sono... E quindi chi arriva dopo deve sempre pagare più di 1,6 mln per comprare la società.
> Però se prima dici che così quei 400 mln li può spendere per la squadra ma subito dopo dici che comunque quei 400 mln non sono nulla per loro e che li potranno rimborsare facilmente allora una persona che di economia ne capisce poco o nulla ti dirà che ha poco senso fare così.
> 
> ...


Provo a fare un esempio con l'acquisto di una casa che magari è più semplice per noi comuni mortali. Se la casa che vuoi acquistare costa 100 e tu in tasca hai 100 puoi decidere di pagare di tasca tua, ma a quel punto non puoi spendere nulla per ristrutturarla. Se invece scegli di mettere 60 di tasca tua e fartene prestare 40, in tasca ti rimangono 40 che puoi decidere se e quando spenderli per sistemarla. Farti prestare dei soldi ti lascia più flessibilità, naturalmente gli interessi devono essere congrui.
E' la scelta che fanno un pò tutte le aziende per avere sempre della liquidità disponibile.
Sul fatto che chi arriva dopo deve pagare 140 (del nostro esempio) non è per forza detto, se la "casa" nel frattempo ti porta degli utili (nel nostro esempio affittandola) magari tu non ci perdi già a 120/130. Da quello che ho capito però l'obbiettivo sarà arrivare a una valutazione più o meno doppia della spesa iniziale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Maggio 2022)

raga, l'indebitamento esiste in ogni società, è praticamente alla base del capitalismo. L'importante è che la leva finanziaria sia sostenibile.


----------



## nybreath (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh cerco di spiegari bene.
> 
> Te decidi di avere un budget di 1.2 Miliardi di euro per prendere il Milan. Se lo prendi tutto con soldi tuoi hai usato tutto il budet per comprare il Milan ma poi non hai budget per il calciomercato quindi niente bonus oltre a quello che si può permettere la società di suo.
> 
> ...



Questa é fanta economia, per quale motivo dovrebbero aver deciso di investire 1.2, poi economicamente non c é nessun motivo per il quale 1.2m significano 0 per il mercato, cosi come non significa che 800+400 a debito significano 400 per il mercato.

Nessuno fa cosi perche conviene sempre fare una parte a debito per vari motivi economici, tra cui fra tutti la tassazione, non perché hai poi risorse disponibili.


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Guardate che se fanno un LBO il cash dei 400M di debito se lo pappa Elliot, mica finisce nelle casse del Milan. Noi ci troviamo con 400M di debiti sul groppone con gli interessi da pagare e zero benefici. 

Se poi in futuro lo ripianano con aumenti di capitale o lo convertono in equity benissimo, ma al momento è così.


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la potenza di suning per un paio d'anni sè vista,soprattutto nell'anno di conte...
> Il discorso è che se per vincere uno scudo ,fai debiti per 500milioni preferisco costruire una squadra come hanno fatto i nostri con investimenti mirati e sostenibili per gli anni a seguire...
> I nostri hanno fatto davvero un gran lavoro mettendo le basi per una squadra giovane,forte e di prospettiva, ora bastano un paio d'anni di investimenti mirati e più "pesanti" per quei ruoli che siamo scoperti..
> Penso a un dybala al posto di diaz,origi al posto di ibra,botman al posto di romagnoli,adili al posto di kessie e una ciliegina top sulla destra....
> Un 100 milioni dovrebbero bastare...


100 mln li avremmo messi anche senza Investcorp, erano il minimo spendibile per rimanere a questi livelli, senza 100 mln di investimento saremmo entrati nella prossima stagione sempre con questa squadra, magari sempre con Diaz al centro e una situazione tragicomica a destra e davanti col solo Giroud 36 enne a fare a sportellate, avremmo fatto molta fatica a rimanere tra le 4.
Adesso con l'entrata di questi possiamo puntare a spendere per tornare più competitivi in Europa, quindi almeno il doppio senza problemi, nel 2017 spendemmo dei soldi che nemmeno avevamo per migliorare una rosa che non era da migliorare ma proprio da rastrellare, adesso con quegli stessi soldi potremmo davvero migliorare una rosa già forte, 6-7 sono molto buoni anche per l'Europa, per poter puntare davvero in alto, arrivare tranquilli tra le prime 4 e giocarci lo scudo fino alla fine quando non è storia in Champions.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se ti vai un poco a documentare Investcorp ha sempre fatto acquisti in questo modo  Se te credi che per prendere società con offerte da miliardi di euro vadano con la valigetta piena di soldi e un assegno, hai capito poco
> 
> Anche quello che ha preso Twitter lo ha preso con una parte a prestito, oppure anche lui è babbione povero senza soldi o li trova nei tombini?
> 
> ...



Io parlavo della notizia in sé, che avrebbe scatenato fatal error.


----------

